# Visit to Starborn Havanese



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

I had a fabulous time with the King's yesterday! As a first time dog owner, you can imagine how confused I was with Adri. Pam showed me that training a dog is super easy as long as you pinpoint which behavior you are looking for and to get the timing perfect. This type of training for me was invaluable. Adri finally knows her name now. haha.

I did so much research into breeders before getting Adri and as more time goes by I am so thankful for the King's! You know that they are so knowledgeable and loving towards their dogs as well as all of the dogs that leave Starborn. They were so generous to let me visit. I thought it would be invaluable for Adri to be around older well-manered relatives so she could learn and pick up things by observation. The King's had kept Willow, Adri's littermate so it was fun watching them play together. Below is a picture of Willow, Adri & I. If you are a first time dog owner like I am and want a very healthy, smart & lovable havanese, I highly recommend Starborn because The King's are so supportive and loving <3<3<3

I feel so much better after the visit and I know Adri and I are going to be just fine now. haha


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, they look like twins. That's a great compliment to the King's. I know they do it right and make it easy for a new puppy owner. I've only heard great things about them and their dogs. Glad you feel more relaxed and confident now. The "kids" are beautiful. Enjoy.


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

Here's a picture of Tom striking a pose while Adri sleeps on her back like a baby <3<3<3


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It was a good day. Can you tell that Adri is a puppy who "doesn't like to be on her back", and "doesn't take naps"? She's sound asleep in that picture. We feel like Yumi went home with a new confidence.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great experience. Thanks for sharing. And Tom... What a handsome man you are. After all these years on here I think this is the first time we've seen you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> It was a good day. Can you tell that Adri is a puppy who "doesn't like to be on her back", and "doesn't take naps"? She's sound asleep in that picture. We feel like Yumi went home with a new confidence.


Kodi sleeps on my lap, on his back for part of most shows. People are used to seeing him that way now, but he drew a lot of attention when we were the "new kids on the block".

Again today, someone came up to me, asked lots of questions about the breed in general, and about Kodi and his breeder in specific. They left with my name and number, and the Starborn website written on the back of their show catalog!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

What a great story for people thinking about getting a puppy and the importance of a good breeder. 
I'm sure things will be smoother for you and Adri now, it's not easy and good for you for working on it. She's beautiful.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a great story!! And a nice tribute to Tom & Pam!! Way to go guys!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Missy, that was the exact same thing I said to Sherron my daughter. Tom you are handsome, but I am an old lady so don't let it go to your head.


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

haha Tom - so many compliments!!!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Tom - my 13 month old puppy doesn't like to be on her back either. How did you get Adri to nap in your arms like that?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It looks like I'm sitting up in that picture. Actually, I'm reclined back in my recliner. I just gently placed her on her back in my arm, and held her just enough that she understood what I wanted. I felt or showed no anxiety, but that was what she was required to do. She had been playing pretty hard, so I knew she was tired. She fairly quickly went to sleep.

I don't think I can explain in words how to do it. You have to have the calmness, and confidence that they can feel, and hold them exactly with no more pressure than is required.

Another puppy owner of ours came a year or so ago with their pup who wouldn't have his toenails clipped. Pam and I had him lay calmly, and have his nails clipped in about 3 minutes. It's the same sort of thing. If you get worked up at all, or use even the slightest bit too much pressure, or for an instant too long in holding one, they don't understand and fight.

I guess it comes from decades working with horses. It's the only way you can teach a green horse anything. There's no way you can win a strength battle with a horse,.................. or a puppy.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the response Tom. Great reminder to be more calm and confident with our furbabies - I'll channel you when I feel myself getting stressed or keyed up.


----------



## Javi's Mom (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I couldn't resist replying to this thread because I have a Starborn Havanese, too. Actually, he's Willow's Uncle Javi (Razzle's littermate). Javi is short for Javier. He's the love of my life. The Kings are wonderful breeders.

I'm attaching a picture of him, but there's also one in their website's photo gallery. He's the one holding the leash of a lab named Sheba.

Good luck with your baby.

Jenn


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Javi's Mom said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum. I couldn't resist replying to this thread because I have a Starborn Havanese, too. Actually, he's Willow's Uncle Javi (Razzle's littermate). Javi is short for Javier. He's the love of my life. The Kings are wonderful breeders.
> 
> I'm attaching a picture of him, but there's also one in their website's photo gallery. He's the one holding the leash of a lab named Sheba.
> 
> ...


Welcome to you and to Javi! That means Javi is Kodi's uncle too, since he's an (older) Posh/Razzle baby too!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome Jenn and Javi. Javi reminds me of my first Hav, Bailey. Is his hair as curly as it looks? Bailey had a curly coat which was very hard to manage. Enjoy your guy. He's handsome, just like Bailey was.


----------



## Javi's Mom (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks. I thought your puppy looked like one of her babies. I check in with the King's website every once in a while. I like to keep track of Javi's nieces and nephews.


----------



## Javi's Mom (Apr 11, 2013)

Javi's fur is wavy, but fortunately, not unruly. I'm pretty lazy about brushing him, but he never has any mats.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I suppose that means Charley is related to both Javi and Kodi since Posh is Charley's father. I will post a new picture soon. Charley looks just like Posh.


----------



## Javi's Mom (Apr 11, 2013)

Very cute! Who's his mother?


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

frolic is his mom. He's part of the 2012 Christmas litter.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Charleysmom said:


> frolic is his mom. He's part of the 2012 Christmas litter.


Charley and Maccabee are brothers and litter mates.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pretty soon, we're going to need a LIST to keep track of which Starborn pups are related how to which others on the forum!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler is not a Starobrn puppy but is Twinkle's half brother, both having the same sire, so is also related. You guys can figure out the relationship.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Tyler is not a Starobrn puppy but is Twinkle's half brother, both having the same sire, so is also related. You guys can figure out the relationship.


Yeah, but as Twinkle's half brother, I count him as an "honorary" member of the family!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Visit to Starborn*



krandall said:


> Yeah, but as Twinkle's half brother, I count him as an "honorary" member of the family!


Okay, Karen, he says he'll accept that as honorary is better than nothing


----------

